# American, Canadian, English. Different languages.



## white page (Aug 25, 2009)

After some time on this Forum, I have just about recovered from culture shock. 

English is a language in England.
There is also American English not to be confused with English English, 
not forgetting Canadian English, which seems almost to be a distant relation to American English and English English.

 At times there are similarities and every one appears to be understanding each other .:grouphug:


At others :computer:  there are little misunderstandings


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 25, 2009)

It's easy enough to figure it out, though. 

The British are wrong. The Americans are wrong. The Canadians are right.


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 25, 2009)

:lol:  ...I'll just add the "always" to that..


----------



## Fiver (Aug 25, 2009)

Man, you guys make it tough for a chick born in Quebec and raised in Detroit. 

I'll just stick to "Urban English," then.

Anyway, you guys spell funny. But you smell delightful.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 25, 2009)

Fiver said:


> Anyway, you guys spell funny. But you smell delightful.



:lol: I first read that as "Anyway, you guys smell funny."


----------



## NicNak (Aug 25, 2009)

Fiver said:


> .... But you smell delightful.



Combination of Canadian Bacon, Maple Syrup and Poutine :teehee:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 25, 2009)

NicNak said:


> Combination of Canadian Bacon, Maple Syrup and Poutine



Real Canadians skip the maple syrup and substitute beer. We just send the maple syrup to the US or sell it in tourist shops.


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 25, 2009)

Unless it's poured on snow - then we keep that to ourselves....You know, the hardened stuff that sends you into a sugar high within seconds? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maple_taffy


----------



## NicNak (Aug 25, 2009)

:homer:  yum, beer.

Yummmmm!  Sugar high of Maple Taffy.  :woohoo:  running off sugar energy :teehee:


----------



## Fiver (Aug 25, 2009)

I've recently been told that my taste in beer is less than uh...tasteful. 

At least I stick to Molson or Labatt's. I mean, I have _some_ dignity.


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 25, 2009)

...Excuse me?...Sorry Fiver, but I'm not sure I truly appreciate your last post....

Is this like an American / Canadian misunderstanding?


----------



## Fiver (Aug 25, 2009)

Sorry, couldn't hear a word you wrote over the noise of popping open a can of Schlitz Malt Liquor.


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 25, 2009)

:lol:  Hard to believe you were born in Quebec...But I'll take your word for it...I's'pose.


----------



## Fiver (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah, I've pretty much been assimilated.


----------

